# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  E.U. Members

## BJJ

Is there anyone out there from any EU countries?
I get my staff from a company located in Bulgaria but the goods are sent from all over the globe and would like to privately chat with all of you to see if you know it to be safe or had experience on it.
Anyone available?
Thank you.

----------


## Bio-boosted

I'm in the sunny UK.

----------


## BJJ

> I'm in the sunny UK.


Good to know you!
While I am in the rainy Italy.
I'll post you a private msg right now.

----------


## BJJ

Come on guys I can't believe there is the world out there except EU people!

----------


## BIG-MAC

Hello from Ireland!

----------


## BJJ

Good to knwo you...
wait for me, I'll be BACK!

----------


## boyka

From Macedonia, South Europe.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Numb uK

England...

----------


## bubsy

I have a flat in romania and ive seen the Gear from moldova even the Dbol looks intense!
There is a roid they make in moldova that you most probably can buy from bulgaria i forgot the name when it comes back to me i will post it!
It is machine stuff! If u dodge about buying gear from eu try find a polish guy in the gym! they all keep gear or know someone who does! lolz

----------


## DanB

2 year old thread and your post makes no sense, how does dbol look intense?

and just because they make something in moldova dosnt make it good, there is nothing made exclusively in moldova and nothing pharm grade that i know of

polish are just as likely to rip you off as anybody else, and even if they dont rip you, who is to say that what they believe to be legit actually is?

----------


## bubsy

> 2 year old thread and your post makes no sense, how does dbol look intense?
> 
> and just because they make something in moldova dosnt make it good, there is nothing made exclusively in moldova and nothing pharm grade that i know of
> 
> polish are just as likely to rip you off as anybody else, and even if they dont rip you, who is to say that what they believe to be legit actually is?


First of all
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...e#.TyxTUpiTbzI

I cant remember the name of the gear i will find out tomorrow i need to phone the person who was telling me about it at the time http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ainsvGX3kEY

When i mean intense i meant they were like big ass disco biscuits one of the bouncers in a club there ended up in hospital after taking a few of them he took more than he was told to!

anyone can rip u off u might aswell not buy Gear if u have no faith in others!

im sorry was still new at the time never looked at the date!

I do apologise in advance if u found me offensive i like people to speak to me the way that i speak to them!

----------


## Sheven

> First of all
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...e#.TyxTUpiTbzI
> 
> I cant remember the name of the gear i will find out tomorrow i need to phone the person who was telling me about it at the time http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ainsvGX3kEY
> 
> When i mean intense i meant they were like big ass disco biscuits one of the bouncers in a club there ended up in hospital after taking a few of them he took more than he was told to!
> 
> anyone can rip u off u might aswell not buy Gear if u have no faith in others!
> 
> ...


maybe the product is the omnadren made for out of poland (russia, bulgaria)

----------


## bubsy

Sorry i dont live in the same country as him anymore so i was phoning around to find his number! hahaha 
its called neposim its from romania not moldova although its also made in moldova!

----------

